# invalidity pension question



## hopalong (9 Sep 2012)

My friends spouse is 58 years old,and on invalidity pension. When she is 65 or 66 will she transfer to an old age pension? I ask because the OAP age will be gone up to 67 i think, or does one remain on invalidity(unless healthwise has a miracle or god forbid dies).


----------



## pudds (9 Sep 2012)

When she reaches pension age she will transfer over to State Pension, hopefully by then it will _still_ mean a few extra bobs. 

The State Pension Transition mentioned below is being abolished at the end of next year.

Should be fun/not  for a lot of people like myself being made stay on the dole for an extra year as in my case.




> At age 65, the rate of payment increases to the same rate as [broken link removed]. At 66, you transfer to State Pension (Contributory).



http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Il...hDisabilities/InvalidityPension/Pages/ip.aspx


----------



## hopalong (10 Sep 2012)

But i think invalidity pension stops at 65,so do you think the invalidity pension will continue till 67 when the state pension  should start.


----------



## pudds (10 Sep 2012)

I see what your getting at, but most s.w. payments stop at 65 to allow transfer to State Pension Transition but I reckon when that is abolished and in your friends case retirement age is 67 then IP and other payments will have to continue up to the retirement age of 67 or whatever it will be in any given year.

That would only make sense.

I think its all in this [broken link removed]  ( a nightmare to read) but nothing afaik has been signed off on as of yet. 

There should be a lot of discussion on all these changes shortly as Jan 2014 is fast approaching and heralds the start of all this.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Oct 2012)

She will remain on Invalidity pension, just the name will change to State pension.

If she applied for State pension she may not be entitled to the full rate so she should do nothing at pension age and let her pension continue as her illness/condition appears to be permanent


----------

